# Debating Leaving the forum ...



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I only started this forum yesterday but as usual I am finding I really don't fit in here. It was nice meeting a lot of you.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> I only started this forum yesterday but as usual I am finding I really don't fit in here. It was nice meeting a lot of you.


How so? It seems that there a huge amount of people here, and a vast array of owners. I don't think it's possible to not fit in. ;P


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Why?  No one has been mean, were they? 
This forum is really helpful and friendly, the mods/admin make sure it's safe. As Hadoken said, it's really not that hard to fit in.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh noone has been mean at all in fact most of you are great ... I just have some social issues and they ALWAYS get me in trouble sooner or later.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey, Even if you do get in a pickle, it's no reason to leave. Nobody's ever perfect with anything,but these people are a great group of people. I'm sure you won't have any issues.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Oh noone has been mean at all in fact most of you are great ... I just have some social issues and they ALWAYS get me in trouble sooner or later.


Lol, I'm sure you'll be fine. We all have social issues. If we didn't, then we wouldn't be on the other side of a computer screen in a dark room laughing maniacally.....or is that just me?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty ... I have a feeling you and I will get along great


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Hadoken Kitty ... I have a feeling you and I will get along great


Lol, yay!!!! -high five- friends? friends. =D


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

* High five* * holds up a Mei Mei *


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Lol, I'm sure you'll be fine. We all have social issues. If we didn't, then we wouldn't be on the other side of a computer screen in a dark room laughing maniacally.....or is that just me?


My room isn't dark. As for the rest of what you said though....


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> I only started this forum yesterday but as usual I am finding I really don't fit in here. It was nice meeting a lot of you.


But your signature says: _5 gallon Hex : Home to my lovely delta boy Finn_

You have a fish. We have fish..... See? You fit in.  

Plus, I'm jealous of your 5 gallon hex.... That's a nice tank!

Do you have pictures of Finn?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> * High five* * holds up a Mei Mei *


I googled and tried my best to figure it out on my own....alas, I cannot. WHAT IS A MEI MEI!? T.T


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> But your signature says: _5 gallon Hex : Home to my lovely delta boy Finn_
> 
> You have a fish. We have fish..... See? You fit in.
> 
> ...


My mom used to have an eighteen gallon hex...but she sold it...IN A GARAGE SALE! *gasp*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL ... Thats what we call my awesome rat Mei ... she is a Mei Mei  ... you saw her on my furry family post 

As for pictures of Finn he has his own thread in the picture section


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol mine is sometimes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, it looks like you're not leaving us. And I think you just made some friends. I think you fit in just fine.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I love this thread! >.< In a good way, lol. Trust me, you fit in just fine. Welcome to The Crazy Fish People Club!! ;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope you will stay even if you do hate cats :evil::lol:


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL Hate is a strong word ... I am all talk .... I love/hate my rotten kitty


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, from the sounds of it you are staying! I'm glad that you are!! I dont know you yet, but I hope to sooner or later!

This forum is a great place to ask questions, help others, and share things about your finned family. This is the only place I can talk about my bettas. Everyone else thinks I'm a crazy fish woman!


----------

